# Rubber Pleco (New Pics :) )



## travis424 (Oct 7, 2016)

Just picked up this handsome devil today. He's quite photogenic.

*EDIT* Ok starting to become obsessed with these little guys but they just take such great pictures lol.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

oooh pretty! where'd you get him at?


----------



## travis424 (Oct 7, 2016)

Local shop in Waterbury Connecticut. "Waterbury Aquarium". One of the four fish stores in the state I will buy from. They have really nice healthy fish there. I picked up two today but this was the prettier of the two.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

travis424 said:


> Just picked up this handsome devil today. He's quite photogenic.


Yes he is! I love those guys. L187b, Bulldog pleco, Rubberlip or Rubbernose pleco as I've also seen them called depending on where you get one. They're great, not notorious hiders and don't get big. Hadn't seen one in a while, Nice score


----------



## travis424 (Oct 7, 2016)

Heres the other one. Not as pretty but thats ok


----------



## travis424 (Oct 7, 2016)

New pics  Couldn't help myself.


----------



## Kyuss420 (Jan 1, 2017)

Looks awesome man! Yours is so blue! I have one rubber pleco and hes very grayish and its weird because it almost looks like he has velvet, the disease, cause his scales have this gold shimmer to them. But hes been alive for years.. so it cant be that . Cool pleco dude.


----------

